# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  SuicideToolBox

## Oskolki_dushi

На Палате №6 нашла ссылочку на короткометражный дипломный фильм. По-моему, интересная идея. Хотя, я ещё до конца не разобралась.
В общем, смотрим, обсуждаем.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RM0a...embedded#at=53

----------


## Кайлушка

понравилось про бесконечную пачку сигарет  :Smile: )

----------


## smoozy

а петельку бы оставил. Хорошая

----------

